# Understanding flat heating options



## TheSenior (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help me understand the heating terminology in german flats?

Coming from the middle east, I'm not familiar with these terms, and I see many terms mentioned:

district heating, central heating, floor heating, gas, oil.

What should I be looking for? What's more expensive.. etc?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You have to distinguish three topics here:

1. Where heat is generated:
- district heating: A central heat generating station supplies the houses in a district. This method came out of fashion in the 80ies.
- central heating: A central heat generator for the building supplies radiators (or floor heating) in each room. This is the most convenient and state of the art system.
- Individual heaters: This old fashioned heating method is not common any more, but rent for such places is low.

2. How the heat is generated:
- Oil or gas: The most common method, medium price.
- Electric: Uncommon and very expensive.
- Solar/pellet(=wood chips)/etc.: Modern methods that help to save costs.

The overall heating costs also greatly depend on:
- The building's heat insulation, window quality, etc.
- Your heating and ventilation habits (High room temperature and open windows in winter cost a lot!)

3. How the heat reaches the rooms:
- Individual ovens (see above)
- Radiators: The most common and convenient method.
- Floor or wall heating: This is a less efficient method, but some people like it.

The overall heating costs also greatly depends on:
- The building's heat insulation, window quality, etc.
- Your heating and ventilation habits (high room temperature and open windows in winter cost a lot!)


----------



## TheSenior (Aug 14, 2015)

beppi said:


> You have to distinguish three topics here:
> 
> 1. Where heat is generated:
> - district heating: A central heat generating station supplies the houses in a district. This method came out of fashion in the 80ies.
> ...


Thanks. That is a very detailed answer.

A last question though, who is responsible for supplying the oil or gas? Would that be something I should set up when I rent? or would it be pre-arranged already?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In a multi-family building with a central heat source, there is normally a charge added each month for the "common charges" which cover heating, maintenance of the common areas, water and other utilities. Each year, there is a reading of the individual meters to assess usage of the utilities and at that time you receive either a bill or a credit to reflect your actual usage of the common charges.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

TheSenior said:


> A last question though, who is responsible for supplying the oil or gas? Would that be something I should set up when I rent? or would it be pre-arranged already?


In most cases (especially if the central heat source supplies multiple flats), the landlord will take care of this and settle the bill with you later, as Bev mentiones above.
For single-family houses or if the heat source is in your flat, this might differ. You should ask about this when viewing potential places to stay!


----------

